# 70-200mm 2.8L IS II is "...not a fast zoom lenses that many have claimed."



## bchernicoff (Jan 31, 2014)

I saw this ad on craigslist and thought it was amusing enough to share... ;D

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/pho/4313342024.html


----------



## BL (Jan 31, 2014)

who would put that on their listing lol

that's like putting on your online dating profile "not as cute as many have told me"


----------



## DaveMiko (Jan 31, 2014)

That guy is a troll.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 31, 2014)

He had it on A7R ..............DAM Canon shooter ;D


----------



## rs (Jan 31, 2014)

Is there some alternate meaning to 'fast zoom lens' that I'm unfamiliar with? The ad reads as if fast is a bad thing


----------



## caruser (Feb 1, 2014)

rs said:


> Is there some alternate meaning to 'fast zoom lens' that I'm unfamiliar with? The ad reads as if fast is a bad thing


Not really, the guy is saying that the lens is not as fast as others may claim, and that he has faster lenses, and therefore is getting rid of the 70-200 II, for being too slow.


----------



## slclick (Feb 1, 2014)

I just tossed mine in the rubbish bin, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## TAF (Feb 1, 2014)

rs said:


> Is there some alternate meaning to 'fast zoom lens' that I'm unfamiliar with? The ad reads as if fast is a bad thing



Sort of. While most of us think of a 'fast lens' as having a larger f-stop, I suspect that this fellow is referring to the speed at which it autofocus.

The question is, why does he have two?


----------



## toodamnice (Feb 1, 2014)

Why would he have 2? Because he either stole them, or he is a scammer...


----------



## Ruined (Feb 1, 2014)

The way that ad reads, translates like this to me:

"Come with your $4000 and get jumped"

The whole not fast thing is to spread it around like the OP is doing, lol


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 1, 2014)

Ruined said:


> The way that ad reads, translates like this to me:
> 
> "Come with your $4000 and get jumped"
> 
> The whole not fast thing is to spread it around like the OP is doing, lol



+1. 

My 70-200 2.8 IS II's AF is comically fast. 

That craigs poster wants to take your money. And likely your kidneys.

- A


----------



## silvestography (Feb 1, 2014)

Someone needs to teach this dude a lesson about proper marketing. Thanks bchernicoff for this one, always nice to see some Friday humor on the forum.


----------



## gshocked (Feb 1, 2014)

I love the line "actually it's very slow for shooting in low light"

They are either damaged or using it on a older xxD series camera or a Nikon.
If on an old xxD series, maybe they aren't using the centre focus point or have the correct focus mode.

It's a great lens super quick and worth every dollar!


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 1, 2014)

This Americanism of using the word "shoot" instead of "photograph" always makes me wonder, as in this particular advert, of whether he's selling a gun or a lens.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 1, 2014)

Sella174 said:


> This Americanism of using the word "shoot" instead of "photograph" always makes me wonder, as in this particular advert, of whether he's selling a gun or a lens.


There are other "Americanisms" that make the Google Translator go crazy. Here in Brazil (and many countries) F2.8 or F1.4 lenses are called "*luminous lens*" and understand fast lens like faster autofocus. When we hear "faster" think of shutter speed, and never lens aperture. Another very odd Americanism is "stopping down", and here we say "*close the iris*". If in the USA say that a lens is "two stops slower" here say "*two points more dark*". The manner of speaking in Brazil no longer seems logic for my north american friends?


----------



## slclick (Feb 1, 2014)

I just kicked his ass and took the glass, he was 45 and in his Mom's basement.


----------



## Sanaraken (Feb 1, 2014)

Looks like a Nikon fanboy.


----------



## bornshooter (Feb 1, 2014)

bchernicoff said:


> I saw this ad on craigslist and thought it was amusing enough to share... ;D
> 
> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/pho/4313342024.html


Made me smile thanks for posting


----------



## flowers (Feb 1, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Sella174 said:
> 
> 
> > This Americanism of using the word "shoot" instead of "photograph" always makes me wonder, as in this particular advert, of whether he's selling a gun or a lens.
> ...



Close the iris is mostly movie talk today and an older expression. It comes from the physical action. Stopping down comes from the stops of light you reduce. I don't know if "fast" is an Americanism. It comes from getting faster shutter speeds when you increase the amount of light reaching the sensor. 

The original post: I don't know if that's funny or scary...


----------



## tianxiaozhang (Feb 2, 2014)

I had a (female) friend who had one of these and told me she thought the lens was merely ok and very heavy.. I borrowed it for a weekend and after a few clicks I noticed she had a 3-stop CPL filter on top of the UV filter.. the whole time she was using a very heavy f8 lens with f2.8 DOF...


----------



## flowers (Feb 2, 2014)

tianxiaozhang said:


> I had a (female) friend who had one of these and told me she thought the lens was merely ok and very heavy.. I borrowed it for a weekend and after a few clicks I noticed she had a 3-stop CPL filter on top of the UV filter.. the whole time she was using a very heavy f8 lens with f2.8 DOF...


And she did not notice from the exposure settings?? Poor girl, she didn't get to try the lens properly... The filters also degrade image quality and add flare!


----------



## mwh1964 (Feb 2, 2014)

Jezzzzeeeeee


----------



## gshocked (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm not from the USA, how genuine are these craigslist ads?


----------



## flowers (Feb 2, 2014)

gshocked said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm not from the USA, how genuine are these craigslist ads?



I think it is the same everywhere: there are honest people and dishonest people, and it is not always possible to know which the person who wrote the ad is.


----------



## Badger (Feb 2, 2014)

I wonder what "faster" lens he is using on his Canon instead of the two he has. Also wondering why he bought another ???


----------

